# VW's Drivers Option - Can someone explain?



## pipes (Apr 7, 2000)

Ok, so I am sorta in the market and may have found a VW I can be in for the next 2 years, at least until the Jetta comes in wagon trim or the next Passat comes in wagon trim.
I know I will take a depreciation hit; however, lease was an option that is in my mind, but not in my wife's. Financing will definitely take a hit.
Then talking to the sales manager and sales person, they mentioned Driver's Option. Basically, they stated:
no mileage penalty if I trade it in for another VW, which I will do;
no down payment;
Interest = 2.73%;
term: 48 months;
lower monthly payments;
title is in "my name", I guess they mean finance agency;
If someone has used it for a short term, what did you encounter when you traded it in for another ride?


----------



## carnutchuck (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: VW's Drivers Option - Can someone explain? (pipes)*

This is a ballon payment loan with an option to sell the car back to the lien holder. The title is in the owner's name, not the bank's. You pay tax on the selling price, no the total of pqyments like a lease. This is not a lease, but has all the versatility of a lease. You're still restricted by mileage per year and excess wear and tear.
Creditors are avoiding liability because states sue the title holder no matter what.


----------



## pipes (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: VW's Drivers Option - Can someone explain? (carnutchuck)*

hmmm...
This is what I found on VWoA's site:
http://www.vw.com/vwcredit/bvl.htm
I am not worried about sales tax, as Pres. GW got my back covered for this fiscal year








how "stupid" would a 2 year lease be?
Reason I am asking is I will be in the market late this fall, and looking for a teutonic feeling wagon that I like (Turbo + stick shift) will be problematic under $30K.
These are what I researching:
Audi A4 Avant
Volvo V50
Passat Wagon
Current gen Jetta wagon too small in back seat.


----------



## carnutchuck (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: VW's Drivers Option - Can someone explain? (pipes)*

lease programs seem most aggressive in the 1st and 2nd quarter. if you're going to make a decision in the fall you'd look at a leftover cash deal (although inventory will be gone and selection is bad enough now). you might want to do this by May. new 5th generation models will have a decent deal, but a BMW, Saab, Volvo or even a Benz might be competitive to star the new model year. no matter what, a stick will be a hard find. check my inventory at romanocars.com.


----------



## vwsalesman-TX (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: VW's Drivers Option - Can someone explain? (pipes)*

A driver's option is a retail contract (not a lease contract) so the title and registration will be in your name (the bank will just hold on to that title). It is similar to a lease because there is a residual value (so you only pay for the estimated depreciation) and a mileage restriction. It is smarter than purchasing (especially if you are looking at a current body style), because you are guarenteed to only spend $X on the vehicle. At the end of X years, if the car has depreciated more than VW Credit has estimated then you just turn the car in, but if the car has held its value better than expected, then trade it in or sell it and keep the positive equity. 
However, I would *not* do a 48 month lease/driver's option if you only plan on keeping the car for 2 years because you will be too far upside down.








Let me know what model you are looking at, and I will check to make sure that you are getting a good deal.
call me if you want a further explanation and description of your options.


_Modified by vwsalesman-TX at 8:15 AM 3-24-2005_


----------



## pipes (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: VW's Drivers Option - Can someone explain? (vwsalesman-TX)*








thanks for the clarification. I knew it sounded too good to be true.








Does anyone offer anything for 2 year term with no hidden costs?
Reason I am asking is:
I do need a new wagon, no sedan nor SUV and I am in the market. If VW is not the make that can get my business, then I will look elsewhere, which is not what I want, but my needs are there, namely, a medium size dog and people to move around.
My wife brought up an interesting point, one that I am hesitant on: sell my car, get a used wagon for her, and I get what I want...







yup...where is an R32 when I can have one!


----------



## vwsalesman-TX (Feb 24, 2005)

give me a call, I have the perfect used TDI wagon for your wife (if she can drive a stick), or I can get you into a new Jetta wagon or Passat Wagon


----------



## pipes (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: (vwsalesman-TX)*

I might take you up on the offer, just need to discuss needs and options.


----------



## JessaMichele (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: VW's Drivers Option - Can someone explain? (vwsalesman-TX)*

When I bought my car, they said that I was eligible for the "Preferred Purchase Plan." Is this the same as the Driver's Option? If so, should my paperwork all still say that it is a lease? I am worried that I didn't get what they said that I was getting. Please advise. Thanks!


----------



## pipes (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: (vwsalesman-TX)*

we are going to wait until Oct... and see what our options are. If there are no VW wagons at that time, we will shop another brand...
sorry VWoA... having a New Jetta with no wagon as a plan is stupid!


----------

